# Gorilla Glue on fingers and nails



## SarahFair (Aug 23, 2010)

How do I get this stuff off??
Its sticky now but wont come off with soap and water 


Any suggestions?


----------



## Steven Farr (Aug 23, 2010)

Try some GooGone.  It works great for almost anything!


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 23, 2010)

I dont have googone..


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

paint thinner(make sure it's strong, they have some stuff called mek...stands for methyl ethyl something....will get anything off), try some rubbin alcohol, or just get some gasoline and try that. good luck


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lacquer thinner or acetone will do the trick. 

BTW, nail polish remover is acetone.


----------



## pnome (Aug 23, 2010)

Maybe try some rubbing alcohol if you've got it handy.


----------



## buckstone0505 (Aug 23, 2010)

nail paint remover


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 23, 2010)

I have alcohol and nail polish remover....
Ill try that and let yall know how it goes.

Its completely dried by now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2010)

If all else fails try gasoline.


----------



## pnome (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh, WD 40 might work too.


----------



## NatureNut (Aug 23, 2010)

pnome said:


> Oh, WD 40 might work too.



X2 WD-40 will take almost everything off .....


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 23, 2010)

Next time, wear rubber gloves.

They're much easier to get off.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 23, 2010)

I dont have any WD40 either!

I soaked my hands in finger nail polish.. Aside from it staining the glue blue it did take off a bit of the glue. Ill try gasoline before I get in the shower.


Questions on using gas...
Does it keep a smell on your hands?
Like if I were to pour it on my hands what should I use to get the smell off before I go rubbing my fingers through my hair?


----------



## LRanger007 (Aug 23, 2010)

Try mayonaise.  It disolves crazy glue and many others so well that it is commonly used in hospitals when kids come in whith their hands glued together.


----------



## Steven Farr (Aug 23, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> I dont have any WD40 either!
> 
> I soaked my hands in finger nail polish.. Aside from it staining the glue blue it did take off a bit of the glue. Ill try gasoline before I get in the shower.
> 
> ...



Regular ol cooking oil(vegetable or canola) will remove any smell from your hands.  Just work it in like soap and wash it off.  It works for gasoline, bleach, smoke, etc.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 23, 2010)

Interesting..
Thanks!


----------



## Crubear (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm with the wear gloves crew. (remembering the first time I used Krazy-Glue)

Another option is to goolge search remivoving gorrlia glue from skin, where you'll get the following bad news


Removing Wet Glue From Skin
•Rub the affected area briskly with a dry paper towel or cloth to remove wet glue as soon as it comes into contact with your skin. If this has no effect, wash the area with soap and water. A slightly abrasive soap or exfoliant with gritty particles can help remove the glue. Apply lotion to your skin to help renew moisture after scrubbing, and to remove any leftover traces of glue. 
Removing Dry Glue From Skin
•Use an exfoliant (a soap or scrub with a gritty texture) to slough away hardened glue on skin. Apply lotion liberally and often. You can also try applying 1 tbsp. of vegetable or baby oil (or any household oil) to the area to break down the glue's bond. If this doesn't work, simply wait. Your skin's natural oils will eventually help loosen the glue's seal to your epidermis. This may take a couple of days. Using acetone or paint thinner on your skin can irritate the area and strip it of the natural oils it needs to loosen the glue's grip, so these products are not recommended. Also, be careful not to break the skin while you are scrubbing the area, as this can lead to further damage, irritation or possible infection. 


Read more: Removing Gorilla Glue From Skin | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how-does_4761801_removing-gorilla-glue-skin.html#ixzz0xSrASCE2


----------



## state159 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lacquer thinner or acetone will do the trick. 

x2


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 23, 2010)

Well Im deff using gloves next time! lol
I guess Im just going to have to live with the feeling of man hands for a few days. 

I thought about gasoline but decided against the idea.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sand paper... rub until it is gone ... the only thing that I've found that will take it off after it dries. Wet use some the above stuff... dry ... you're stuck with it!!  

I use it a lot in my wood working.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2010)

Acetone.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 23, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> Well Im deff using gloves next time! lol
> I guess Im just going to have to live with the feeling of man hands for a few days.
> 
> I thought about gasoline but decided against the idea.



You don't like the feeling of man hands?        Just out of curiosity, what were you doing with Gorilla glue in the 1st place?


----------



## Furious (Aug 24, 2010)

Only time takes good glue off of skin. You can rub your skin off and off course the glue will go with it but if you dont want the pain then just wait it out over the next few days.
 I use those green Scotch Brite pads.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 24, 2010)

I was making a scratching post with some sisal rope and a log. 
Everything turned out great, except for my fingers.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Aug 24, 2010)

I was thinking that time is about the only thing that gets gorilla glue off, without some of you going with it.
That glue is great. Have you tried any of the gorilla duct tape?


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 24, 2010)

I have not. I didnt know they made duct tape...
Do they happen to make double sided tape?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Aug 24, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> I have not. I didnt know they made duct tape...
> Do they happen to make double sided tape?



It is sold at most hardware stores. It's black and if you tear off many pieces your finger that comes in contact will start to become a little tender.If it sticks to itself then you can throw that piece away.
I mended a 10" cut in my daughters convertible top and it'll hold up for about six months.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 24, 2010)

If all else fails.......Old Hickory makes a product that will do the trick. Do a search and look under "clever".


----------



## crokseti (Aug 25, 2010)

Actually, gorilla glue is one part of a 2 part expanding foam
 thats used for insulation.
Use methylene chloride to break it down.
We used it a lot at a refrigeration company I worked at'


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 25, 2010)

Time has taken it off my hands and pedipaws took it off my nails..


----------



## gunnurse (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad you got it off. The product insert states that there is really NO product that will effectively take it off. Got it all over my hands the day before my nursing graduation, and my hands were really black. I ended up removing it with sandpaper (along with my fingerprints.)


----------

